# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Καρακάξες; Mου φάγανε 2 καναρίνια.

## Orix

Ένα τραυματικό γεγονός όσο και μυστήριο!

Μου έχουν φάει 2 καναρίνια απανωτά. Δηλαδή, πάω κάποια στιγμή και βρίσκω στο κλουβί ένα μπούτι καναρινιού! Φρικτό.
Παίρνω άλλο καναρίνι, μετά από λίγο καιρό πάλι βρίσκω φτερά. Σημειωτέον ότι δεν υπαρχουν ίχνη διάρηξης.

Είπαμε πως μάλλον είναι καρακάξες, τι λέτε? Στο Πειραιά μένω και έχω δει 2-3 να πετανε και να κροταλίζουνε.
Αλλά πως το βγάλανε έξω και το φάγανε, μπορούνε?
Έχει συμβεί και σε κανένα άλλον?

Εντωμεταξύ το cocatiel άθικτο.

Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν το έβαλα στη σωστη ενότητα αλλά μεταφέρτε το όπου πρέπει.
Ωχ συμφορά, το έβαλα στους παπαγάλους κατα λάθος  :sad:

----------


## ninos

φυσικά και γίνεται και έχει συμβεί σε όσους δεν έχουν λάβει τα απαιτούμενα μέτρα (και σε εμένα).. Πρέπει να φροντίσεις να προστατεύσεις τον χώρο των πουλιών. 

Δες *εδω* τι είχα φτιάξει εγώ και ηρέμησα.

----------


## Orix

Χαχα τι λες τώρα! Είσαι μαέστρος! Εύγε. Καλά άμα πάρω γκούλντιαν εντός των τοιχων, δεν το συζητώ. Σκεπτόμουνα αν έβαζα καμια κουκλα κανα λούτρινο σαν σκιάχτρο και καλά.

----------


## xarhs

''το σκιαχτρο το βλεπουν τα κορακια και γελανε''...................... εγω αυτο εχω ακουσει αποτε δεν νομιζω να εισαι και τοσο ασφαλης με αυτην την ιδεα

----------


## ninos

βρε θα σου πάρουν και το λούτινο  :Happy:   χαχαχα... 

Πάντως έχω ακούσει, δεν ξέρω εαν ισχύει,  οτι οι καρακάξες μόνο σε περίοδο αναπαραγωγής επιτίθενται. Πιο πιθανό για εμένα είναι γεράκι να σου την έκανε την ζημιά και να ξέρεις οτι θα ξαναέρθει πάλι, οπότε πρέπει να λάβεις τα μέτρα σου

----------


## Orix

Γερακι στο Πειραιά στις πολυκατοικίες? Αυτό να δω και να μην το πιστέψω!

----------


## oasis

να το πιστεψεις... να το πιστεψεις....

----------


## xarhs

εγω στο αγρινιο μεσα στο κεντρο εχω καθημερινο επισκεπτη ενα κουναβι...... πολλοι μου ειπαν βαλτου ''φωλα'' να ξεμπερδεψεις.... παρολο που μου εχει φαει και καναρινια και κοτες εγω το εχω εκει και το ''ταιζω''.......... τα γερακια πλεον δεν με προβληματιχουν καθολου

----------


## ninos

πιστέψε το, διότι θα δεις οτι έχει συμβεί σε αρκετούς που μένουν ακόμα και στο κέντρο της Αθήνας !!! 

2 θέματα που βρήκα τώρα τυχαία είναι

επίθεση απο γεράκι

μπαλκονάτοι προσοχή


σίγουρα όμως θα δεις οτι υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές ακόμα περιπτώσεις !!!!

----------


## xarhs

τα γερακια παιδια εχουν κατακλεισει ολες τις πολεις....... ειδικα στο βολο εγω βλεπω συνεχεια

----------


## Orix

Απίστευτο!

----------


## geam

*Φίλε μου με τα καμμενα δάση, όλα τα αγρια εχουν κατέβει στις  πόλεις....*
*Καλό θα είναι να προστατεψεις τα κλουβιά σου, γιατι ο επισκεπτης θα ξαναέρθει, αλλά δε νομιζω τα πουλάκια σου να γινανε γευμα καρακάξας,,,,*
*Γεράκι ή καποιος τυπος γερακιού (εάν ηταν μέρα) ή κουκουβαγια ή μπουφος (εάν ηταν νυκτα)*

----------


## Orix

Από τότε δεν πήρα ξανά καναρίνι, το κοκατιλ πάντως δεν το πειραξανε. Ευτυχως!

----------


## panos70

Εγω δυο καναρινια μου παλιοτερα στο τσακ τα γλιτωσα απο καρακαξες, ετοιχες να ειμουν εκει και ακουσα τον θορυβο και τις εδιωξα ,πλεον δεν βγαζω πουλια εξω στο μπαλκονι τα εχω σε υποστεγο

----------


## mai_tai

καρακαξες εχω δει πολλες   κ στην μεταμορφωση που δουλευω!οσο για δυτικη   αττικη π μενω....ειναι γεματο απο δαυτα...!πολυ προσοχη λοιπον...

----------


## Gardelius

Προσοχη!!!! Πολυ παιδια, εδω κατω επαρχια εχουν οργιάσει !!!!!!!! Θέλει , να παρεις τα <μετρα> σου κανονικά !! Το κοκατιλ και τα ματια σου!!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εγω εχω κανει το εξής.

Αγορασα σιτα και τυλιξα ολα τα κλουβιά μου.Θελει ομως υπομονη και επιμονη γιατι σου σπαει τα νεύρα.

Ολες οι επιφάνειες εχουν γινει έτσι.



Και το μικρό εκτρωφείο μου ειναι αυτό με πάρα πολλες αλλαγές βεβαια γιατι η φωτό ειναι παλιά.



Οπως βλέπετε διακρίνεται η σίτα καθαρά.

Ταλαιπωρηθηκα πολυ γιατι δεν ειναι και τοσο απλο οσο φαινεται..... σου σπανε τα νευρα οι λεπτομεριες στις πορτες και τις ταίστρες...αλλα το αποτελεσμα σε δικαιώνει.

Ειδικα αυτοι που εχουν απεναντι τους λεύκες ειναι πολύ επικινδυνο να εχεις τα πουλάκια εκτεθειμένα στον κίνδυνο....Ετσι την πάτησα και γω χανοντας 3 πουλάκια.

Τώρα χαίρομαι να βλεπω τις καρακάξες να κοιτανε σαν χαζές....

Δεν ξαναπλησίασε τίποτα....

----------


## Orix

Άψογος! Χαρα στην υπομονή σου!

----------


## geog87

και εγω παιδες ηθελα κατι για προστασια...και μιας και δεν ειχα πολλα χρηματα εκανα δουλεια ετσι....





και μιας και ηρθε χειμωνας με αερα βροχη και κρυο εκανα μια μετατροπη...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ρε Γιώργη στην πρώτη φωτό...τι ειναι αυτο ?

----------


## Panosfx

Θερμομετρο;

----------


## geog87

> Ρε Γιώργη στην πρώτη φωτό...τι ειναι αυτο ?


mp3 με μεγαφωνο...ο δασκαλος ενα πραγμα!!!  :winky:

----------


## ninos

χαχαχα... και εγώ για θερμόμετρο το πέρασα.. 

Γιώργο, πολύ καλή η πατέντα για το κρύο.. Μπράβο.

----------

